# Help a n00b!



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Mornin All...

Well, the journey continues. Further to my http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?23417-My-Little-Corner-of-Coffee post. I have upgraded to an MC2 grinder (bit excited). Bought it off ebay as spares/repair job but the description says 'Not working as the plastic drive gear has stripped.' What does this mean and how do I go about fixing it? The grinder hasn't arrived yet so can't put any photos up... I'm assuming it's an easy job - if you know how.

All help would be greatly appreciated guys!

Cheers


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

I would assume from the description, and I am sure there is someone who will know for sure, that the motor is connected to the burrs, via a plastic gear system (sounds horrid)

Or it could be the plastic cog that is used to adjust grind?

Best case scenario, you would just need to replace this cog.

I am trying to find a decent exploded parts diagram

Aaron


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Here is the hopper collar if it is indeed that

http://www.a1coffee.co.uk/iberital-mc2-grinder-hopper-collar.html

Aaron


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

"I would assume from the description, and I am sure there is someone who will know for sure, that the motor is connected to the burrs, via a plastic gear system (sounds horrid)"

I would go with this... (though why does it sound horrid?)

"Or it could be the plastic cog that is used to adjust grind?"

Don't think it's this... from what the seller's saying, it seems to be more of an internal part.

"Best case scenario, you would just need to replace this cog."

Yes. Seen a website Pennine coffee or something got a nylon gear thingy for sale so that might be my best option...

"I am trying to find a decent exploded parts diagram"

I've spent HOURS looking for something like this!!! Cant find nowt noweer... s'like there's some kind of conspiracy and NOBODY'S allowed to know the inner workings of an MC2!!! Daft these days...

Thanks for your reply mate.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

This?

http://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/MC2+GRINDER+SHAFT+GEAR/0_CAAA121_CAAA195_CAAA221/PRAA987.htm


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

If its the same one I was looking at I wondered why they changed the burrs on it but didnt bother changing the stripped gear drive.

could be this part you need, I hope thats all it turns out to be.

http://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/MC2+GRINDER+SHAFT+GEAR/0_CAAA121_CAAA195_CAAA221/PRAA987.htm#.VVC0OvAYGGA


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Looks like Froggy and Ratty are on the ball









I said it was horrid because plastic can do exactly what it has done in your case, get munched up and ruined.

Still, for £9 for a new part it is not the end of the world


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

I think we have a plan... thanks guys. Just wait for the grinder to arrive







































 now...


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

20


----------



## aaroncornish (Nov 7, 2012)

Good stuff









Let us know how you get on

Aaron


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

The gear is available from pennine tea and coffee as pointed out but they have a minimum order value of around £25. I phoned up and got talking to the guy who deals with the spares - he shipped me one for about 13 quid.

It's reasonably easy to fit but the motor needs to come out with the "gearbox". The motor has exposed stator coil wire which can get damaged so you need to be a bit careful.

If the gear has stripped then something has jammed the grinder at some stage. If the burrs are jammed when you get it you'll need to free the upper burr carrier to unscrew it. When mine jammed this took a bit of fiddling. Also check the upper burr carrier threads are not worn or damaged. I improved the grind on mine by wrapping some ptfe tape around the threads to remove any play in the upper carrier.

Stuart


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi guys. Bern a bit busy lately so no posts. The setup's working a treat at the mo... will post some pics when I get chance.


----------



## Jon Winstanley (Apr 8, 2015)

StuartS said:


> The gear is available from pennine tea and coffee as pointed out but they have a minimum order value of around £25. I phoned up and got talking to the guy who deals with the spares - he shipped me one for about 13 quid.
> 
> It's reasonably easy to fit but the motor needs to come out with the "gearbox". The motor has exposed stator coil wire which can get damaged so you need to be a bit careful.
> 
> ...


Thanks man. Just seen this now...  managed to get the part in and give everything a clean down a few weeks ago now. It WAS a bit fiddly...


----------



## frederickaj (Jul 31, 2014)

Try this supplier

http://view-source:http://www.pennineteaandcoffee.co.uk/Iberital+MC2+Spares/0_CAAA121_CAAA195_CAAA221.htm#.VXGtVdJViko

Sorry, supplier has already been suggested


----------

